# Mango bikes



## vickster (21 Sep 2014)

Anyone ride one? How is the build quality, components etc?

Drawn to this one like a bumble bee to a honeypot! 

http://www.mangobikes.co.uk/shop/matte-yellow/

Although I'm not over keen on matt paint as it marks

Cheers


----------



## Cycleops (21 Sep 2014)

vickster said:


> Drawn to this one like a bumble bee to a honeypot!
> http://www.mangobikes.co.uk/shop/matte-yellow/


Or a bee to a mango? Bit heavy at 12kg, especially as it's a SS.


----------



## vickster (21 Sep 2014)

Charge plug is 12kg too


----------



## User33236 (21 Sep 2014)

i have a matt black bike and it is a PITA to stop it going shiny. There are special cleaning products that help though.


----------



## Cycleops (21 Sep 2014)

I have the same problem with my head.


----------



## Beebo (26 Sep 2014)

vickster said:


> Anyone ride one? How is the build quality, components etc?
> 
> Drawn to this one like a bumble bee to a honeypot!
> 
> ...


 I think @martint235 has a mango bike


----------



## potsy (26 Sep 2014)

Beebo said:


> I think @martint235 has a mango bike


No, he has a head like a Mango


----------



## vickster (26 Sep 2014)

I am acquiring a blue Pearson touche, not as lairy as the mangoes but still a good bike and colour


----------



## martint235 (26 Sep 2014)

potsy said:


> No, he has a head like a Mango


Feck off @potsy 

Mango bikes are ok. Remember you're paying £300 for a bike. It is a bargain but it's still a £300 bike. I wouldn't give mine up for anything but it's not Lelly


----------



## Old Plodder (28 Sep 2014)

Constructed from 'High Tensile Steel' with fairly relaxed angles so it won't feel very lively.
However, as a commute bike, it will be fine.
Pearson Touche is a quality bike in comparison, so you have chosen well.


----------



## Dan87 (28 Sep 2014)

vickster said:


> I am acquiring a blue Pearson touche, not as lairy as the mangoes but still a good bike and colour



someone on here has recently put pics up. very nice indeed


----------



## vickster (1 Oct 2014)

I am now the proud owner of @Mike! Pearson Touche as linked by @jefmcg . To be reassembled and ridden (probably not now until Friday)


----------



## Archie_tect (1 Oct 2014)

Mango Bikes started as a bike repair workshop out of a garage by three lads, including the grandson of one of my mum's friends who was also in the same year group as MsA_T.
They won a Young Business Competition- the prize included marketing advice from the man who runs Innocent Smoothies, so he pushed them towards style over substance as a result.
They're doing OK as a 'brand' [a bit like the way New Balance trainers became trendy a few years back... prices doubled as a result].


----------



## Mike! (1 Oct 2014)

I hope you enjoy riding it @vickster shame my knee didn't like it as much as the rest of me!


----------



## jefmcg (1 Oct 2014)

Nice packing @Mike! 

Vicks and I assembled it this afternoon. 

I'm soooooo jealous


----------



## vickster (2 Oct 2014)

Having ridden it round the block last night after @jefmcg helped with the assembly, it is very low at the front....off to Pearsons tomorrow to get cross brakes fitted, a QR on the back (might get Pitlocks) and some spacers fitted on the headset!


----------



## Mike! (2 Oct 2014)

jefmcg said:


> Nice packing @Mike!
> 
> Vicks and I assembled it this afternoon.
> 
> I'm soooooo jealous


I've received and sent a few bikes now so am getting good at packing them!!

Pleased it arrived in one piece and that it is liked  think we both got a bargain!


----------



## Cycleops (2 Oct 2014)

Just as well you got the Pearson, Mangoes should be eaten not ridden!


----------



## jefmcg (2 Oct 2014)

Cycleops said:


> Just as well you got the Pearson, Mangoes should be eaten not ridden!


Mangoes or Pears(on). Obviously Vickster prefers temperate fruit, rather than tropical.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Oct 2014)

Cycleops said:


> I have the same problem with my head.


i am getting close with every cut


----------



## vickster (3 Oct 2014)

vickster said:


> Having ridden it round the block last night after @jefmcg helped with the assembly, it is very low at the front....off to Pearsons tomorrow to get cross brakes fitted, a QR on the back (might get Pitlocks) and some spacers fitted on the headset!


Unfortunately the steerer tube has been cut so no easy (i.e. cheap options to raise the bars)...new fork needed (luckily the boss was there and came up with an _ok_ solution)


----------



## vickster (16 Oct 2014)

The Touche now has a new fork and crosslevers. Might still be a bit low once I've sorted the saddle, but I can get the bars raised to the top of the steerer tube and the stem flipped

Rode it back from Pearsons this morning (about 10 minutes away) with no helmet, no mitts, no lycra...such a hipster me...be a few years I hope until I can grow a full beard however  

Only tried to change gear a couple of times


----------



## MichaelO (17 Oct 2014)

Exact same bike as my winter SS, which I've just switched back to. Great bike!!


----------



## ttcycle (22 Oct 2014)

vickster said:


> Rode it back from Pearsons this morning (about 10 minutes away) with no helmet, no mitts, no lycra...such a hipster me...be a few years I hope until I can grow a full beard however



Yup, I cycled home on my fixed Carlton framed lovely-bike. Joked with a friend that I was going to be tucking in the mini d lock into the back of my trousers which incidentally were skinny black cords (technically straight legged trousers as my cyclist legs don't fit in skinny ones). What is happening? We'll both sprout beards next. Good choice on the bike btw.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (22 Oct 2014)

vickster said:


> I am now the proud owner of @Mike! Pearson Touche as linked by @jefmcg . To be reassembled and ridden (probably not now until Friday)


Didn't I buy your Touche? Funny how we go around the houses to get to the back door. I sold mine as I couldn't get it dialled in, I'd have another though for commuting.


----------

